# Very Cute Cases for the K2! NEW ORDERING INFO!



## Cuechick

*Melissa, (the designer) of Borsa Bella has modifed the size a bit making them about an inch wider! To assure a better fit. She has contacted all the orders that came in so far. she has now created a section just for the Kindle Cases! Link is below!

It is still hard to say if it will fit with a cover. She is excited to work with us when the covers are actually out to make some that will, if these do not. What a fantastic find she is!*

I have been surfing the net all day and finally found a case on etsy, I love! I think will fit my K2 and maybe a cover
it is *9.5 x 6* now *10x7* and comes in so many cute patterns I really had a hard time choosing. Oh and it is 25.00 and 2.25 for shipping!
This is the one I ordered... it said last one but she has a lot of other very cool choices.










Here is a link to her Kindle Covers...
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5172147&section_id=5946184

I also found this seller who does custom sleeves. I am sure she could make one for the Kindle. However she is in Melborne! Still, pretty unique and the turn around is not too bad. 
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=21164889


----------



## kari

You go girl!!  I love Etsy and I love this case!  I just bought one and I'll use it for the Kindle and then I'll be able to use it for other things too.  Really cool.  Thanks so much for posting this!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I should not have opened this thread. 
I should not have clicked that link. 
I should not have order this one:










It said Bella, how could I not


----------



## lindnet

Oh that's just great.  Another thing to order.  Geez.  You guys are killing me.

So 9.5 x 6.....are we sure the 6 will fit the covers?


----------



## BurBunny

Seriously cute!  Might be just the ticket for a temporary cover...

I've emailed the seller to learn her return policies in case the K2 won't fit.  Will let you know what she says.


----------



## Cuechick

lindnet said:


> Oh that's just great. Another thing to order. Geez. You guys are killing me.
> 
> So 9.5 x 6.....are we sure the 6 will fit the covers?


Well the site says the kindle is 8" x 5.3" x 0.36"... so it will fit the Kindle on it's own for sure. I suppose it will depend on the cover you order(ed), I am _only_ guessing but the cases I have seen do not seem to extend much past the edge of the kindle. At least the ones with no closures... the M-edge or Oberon, may not fit?

Actually, I just measure the with of another bag I have that did fit both and it was about an inch wider... so it might not fit a cover too but I want something for now till I can get a cover. Maybe she can make her gadget bags to fit both, if she sees a market for them.


----------



## Boston

You also have to consider that the thickness of the Kindle might take away some of the depth.  Love the custom laptop sleeve made to fit the Kindle concept! 

I just checked for a point of reference ..the Lightwedge original case says 9-1/2 by 6-3/4 by 1/2 inches and its a perfect fit for the covered Kindle 1 (but too tight for the M-Edge cover with light)


----------



## Cuechick

Boston said:


> You also have to consider that the thickness of the Kindle might take away some of the depth. Love the custom laptop sleeve made to fit the Kindle concept!


true, true but I can not see the kindle on it's own not fitting, esp since it is soooooo thin! If it does not work with what ever cover I end up getting, I know I will find other uses for it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Vera Bradley Purse cosmetic is 8¾" x 6" x 2¼" and it fit my Kindle1 in a case (Oberon and Medge) just fine...So I bet this will work.


----------



## Boston

I love it as a wristlet.  I use a small wristlet..it holds a small flat wallet and a few other things. I use to easily move things from one handbag to another or when I decide I don't want to carry a handbag, I can just pull it out without worrying about not having my essentials.


----------



## Esther

They look so sleek and pretty and they are hand-crafted too, which I like to support. However, a width of 6" might be a bit tight.  My K1 oberon cover claims to be 6.5" wide and the K2 is the same width as the K1.  Then I should think it would need a little extra breathing room.  It would certainly work for the naked Kindle or maybe there is really some extra room and the dimensions are just approximate.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> The Vera Bradley Purse cosmetic is 8¾" x 6" x 2¼" and it fit my Kindle1 in a case (Oberon and Medge) just fine...So I bet this will work.


I love them my question is would the Kindle in a cover fit in it? If your K1 fits in the Vera Bardley Purse cosmetic bag. The K2 might fit inside this with a cover. Did you order one?


----------



## Sweety18

That is really nice, so beautiful!!



Octochick said:


>


----------



## kari

I expect it will fit just fine.  I'm planning to use it for holding just the Kindle by itself, no cover or anything.  I'll have it by the time I get my Kindle and it will be a temporary case until my other covers come.  Then I can either still use it on occasion or use it for other things.  Great makeup bag!  I'm excited about these - functional and cute!

I have no idea how to link to the one I got or I would show to you guys.


----------



## Anne

kari said:


> I expect it will fit just fine. I'm planning to use it for holding just the Kindle by itself, no cover or anything. I'll have it by the time I get my Kindle and it will be a temporary case until my other covers come. Then I can either still use it on occasion or use it for other things. Great makeup bag! I'm excited about these - functional and cute!
> 
> I have no idea how to link to the one I got or I would show to you guys.


I just bought one. How can I post the picture here. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I ordered the black and white one upthread...










I really hope it fits my Kindle in the Oberon. If not, I'm sure I'll find another use for it.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I ordered the black and white one upthread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope it fits my Kindle in the Oberon. If not, I'm sure I'll find another use for it.


Luv: How can I post a picture of the one I bought? I love yours.


----------



## Cuechick

Anne said:


> I just bought one. How can I post the picture here. Thank you for posting this.


To post a pic, right-click (or comand click if on a mac) on the image and choose open in new window. Copy the url. Then you can modify your post and add the pic by choosing the little picture tab (3rd little icon over above the smiles...) and then paste the url between the brackets.

Oh, I sent an email to the seller to explain all these sudden orders she just got!


----------



## kari

Okay, I think this will work -- here's mine!!










Edited to add: Oh goodness, it worked but look how tiny! lol


----------



## Cuechick

Oh no!!

How cool do these look together!

















or









This is my absolute favorite and I am considering paying extra to get it!


----------



## KindleKid

Those are really cute! I think it should fit given the dimensions you posted.


----------



## Cuechick

kari said:


> Okay, I think this will work -- here's mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Oh goodness, it worked but look how tiny! lol


Ha, I love that one, it was one I liked. I think some else snagged my other fav, the red with dots so cute!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Those look SO pretty together.

I almost bought the one Anne did, but didn't think it would go with my purple very well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's Anne's:


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's Anne's:


Thanks Luv I could not get it right.


----------



## Anne

Did you both buy the strap? I think you have to pay extra?


----------



## Anne

They look great together


----------



## BurBunny

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's Anne's:


Darn! That's the one I was looking at, but hesitated until I learned her return policy. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## BurBunny

For those wondering, here's BorsaBella's response to the return policy question:



> Yes, I would refund your money if it didn't work. However, I am sure it will
> fit. I check the deminisions with the size of my bag and it looks to be made
> for it (unknowingly of course).


Now to decide!


----------



## Anne

BurBunny said:


> Darn! That's the one I was looking at, but hesitated until I learned her return policy. Congrats on your purchase!


Sorry I love red. I bought it quick because I knew it would not last.


----------



## BurBunny

Anne said:


> Sorry I love red. I bought it quick because I knew it would not last.


No apology needed! You were the smart one, and glad it's going to a good Kindle home


----------



## Anne

BurBunny said:


> No apology needed! You were the smart one, and glad it's going to a good Kindle home


Thanks I would love to see the one you pick. Are you going to buy a strap with yours?


----------



## kari

BurBunny said:


> No apology needed! You were the smart one, and glad it's going to a good Kindle home


Ask her if she will make another one and list it just for you. They do that all the time on Etsy. If she has the fabric, I'm sure she would do it.


----------



## Cuechick

Anne said:


> Did you both buy the strap? I think you have to pay extra?


The extra strap is an adjustable one, it also comes with a semi attached short one, I did not get the extra, I plan to put it in my purse, don't need it. I do not even need the strap that comes on it and may remove it.
I just heard from her and she is very excited. She made a prototype of the Kindle and says it fits. The cover though, who knows? I suggested she might consider some _Kindle Cases_  to fit both, and I would work with her when I got my cover to get the dimensions right, if it does not fit in this one.

I think she will probably repost some of these... so keep checking back.

Love the red one too, that was my 2nd choice!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne, the extra strap is only if you want a longer, adjustable strap.


----------



## kari

I think she has found a market and she is probably busy sewing as we speak!    

I didn't get the long strap - I don't want to carry it that way.


----------



## Anne

Octochick said:


> No I did not, I plan to put it in my purse, don't need it. I do not even need the strap that comes on it and may remove it.
> I just heard from her and she is very excited. She made a prototype of the Kindle and says it fits. The cover though, who knows? I suggested she might consider some _Kindle Cases_  to fit both, and I would work with her when I got my cover to get the dimensions right.
> 
> I think she will probably repost some of these... so keep checking back.
> 
> Love the red one too, that was my 2nd choice!


I am just going to put it in my purse too. I will check back to see what she comes up with.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Anne, the extra strap is only if you want a longer, adjustable strap.


Thanks I do not need that


----------



## MineKinder

You ladies are such good shoppers, I get in soooo much trouble on this board  
Its so hard to resist the Kindle fever$$$


----------



## BurBunny

Anne said:


> Thanks I would love to see the one you pick. Are you going to buy a strap with yours?


Haven't decided yet which one... part of the problem is now that River Garden Oberon is released in red, I'm rethinking my decision about ordering the Hokusai Wave... As you can tell, I like the Asian designs.

But in the BorsaBella, the two which appeal to me now are the yellow and black bold print or the "Japanese Fabric" more muted one. I also like the black & white flowers about halfway down the page (I think it's the one Luv got). Yup, I have eclectic tastes.



kari said:


> Ask her if she will make another one and list it just for you. They do that all the time on Etsy. If she has the fabric, I'm sure she would do it.


I may just do that if I decide on the River Garden Oberon, as that red would have likely been a wonderful combo.


----------



## kari

Borsabella (Melissa) just emailed and told me she is going to make these cases a little big larger as she's not comfortable with them fitting the Kindle as is.  The measurements given are outside measurements, and I tend to still think the Kindle by itself would fit fine, but she wants to make them larger to be safe.  Such a nice lady!!


----------



## Cuechick

How cool is that!

You can also visit her website and sign up for her newsletter here... http://borsabella.com/


----------



## Britt

Too cute!! I will wait and see if they fit a Kindle + cover, though.


----------



## Anne

kari said:


> Borsabella (Melissa) just emailed and told me she is going to make these cases a little big larger as she's not comfortable with them fitting the Kindle as is. The measurements given are outside measurements, and I tend to still think the Kindle by itself would fit fine, but she wants to make them larger to be safe. Such a nice lady!!


I just got the same email. I am glad Melissa is going to make them a little larger. She is a nice lady.


----------



## BurBunny

Anne said:


> I just got the same email. I am glad Melissa is going to make them a little larger. She is a nice lady.


Definitely - and probably thrilled to pieces with all these orders!


----------



## Anne

BurBunny said:


> Definitely - and probably thrilled to pieces with all these orders!


I bet she is thrilled with the orders. I told Melissa I would not be surprised if she got some more orders.


----------



## BurBunny

Anne said:


> I bet she is thrilled with the orders. I told Melissa I would not be surprised if she got some more orders.


I'm sure she will. She just wrote that she's reposting some of the sold-out designs


----------



## Anne

BurBunny said:


> I'm sure she will. She just wrote that she's re-posting some of the sellout designs


I just check on Etsy she has re- posted some of the sold-out -deigns  The description now says it fits Amazon Kindle.


----------



## BurBunny

Anne said:


> I just check on Etsy she has re- posted some of the sold-out -deigns  The description now says it fits Amazon Kindle.


And in addition has added a notation that if we see a fabric on her site we like, she'll custom make a cover.


----------



## Anne

BurBunny said:


> And in addition has added a notation that if we see a fabric on her site we like, she'll custom make a cover.


Cool


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Thanks Octochick for posting these really cute bags!!! I ordered this one...










Can't wait to see it!  Also, I did mention in the notes that it was for the kindle 1 and 2 with an oberon cover and gave her the website to oberon, thinking maybe she might want to check dimensions...probably won't be a problem though if she is already going to make them bigger...these are really cute!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

I bought the "NEW Small Handbag with EXTRA ZIPPER POCKET in front" in the red Japanese fabric, but now I can't find a picture of it.  It's like a hipster.  It's a little larger than the wristlet/kindle bag so I'm hoping that it'll fit the adapter, usb cable and light along with the Kindle in a cover.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

OK, I just emailed to see if I can change my order to the red Japanese fabric kindle bag (she has this one up on her site again).  It'll save me $20 (two Kindle books, yay!).  I love the fabrics!


----------



## Seamonkey

Consider me enabled, too!


----------



## kevin63

Where are the ones for the guys? LOL  I didn't see any fabric that were masculine.  I don't have a problem with things being pink or whatever, but these are just a little too feminine for me (very nice though).  Hope you ladies enjoy.  This is getting crazy though, a cover for your cover, lol.  There's no ending.  I'm waiting for the cover for your cover's cover


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Where are the ones for the guys? LOL I didn't see any fabric that were masculine. I don't have a problem with things being pink or whatever, but these are just a little too feminine for me (very nice though). Hope you ladies enjoy. This is getting crazy though, a cover for your cover, lol. There's no ending. I'm waiting for the cover for your cover's cover


Kevin,

I think you need the saddle M-edge cover with the Quest skin from Decalgirl. That's the combo my son has and it is very masculine and nice looking. All the K1 M-edge covers are on sale (closeout).

You can sort of see his Kindle down low in this pic.


----------



## Cuechick

That is so cool that she has made all these changes, literally over night!


----------



## Anne

Octochick said:


> That is so cool that she has made all these changes, literally over night!


It is cool tht Melissa made the changes over night.


----------



## cheshirenc

Octochick said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> How cool do these look together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite and I am considering paying extra to get it!
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE ginko added as a kindle cover!!!!


----------



## Cuechick

I think if they get enough interest (ie:requests) they may add it!?


----------



## cheshirenc

I got this one, but would have snapped up the red dot one in a snap if I saw it first


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOW how in the world did I miss this thread??   I have got to order me one of these adorable bag!! Love them!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Even though she's changing the size, she says it will still ship out today. I do hope she got some sleep last night. I told her I wouldn't mind if the change took a little longer.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Even though she's changing the size, she says it will still ship out today. I do hope she got some sleep last night. I told her I wouldn't mind if the change took a little longer.


I would have waited longer too. Melissa has change the size They measure 10" x 7". And

You can wash them too,(machine wash cold, hang to dry and iron as needed).


----------



## scrappergirl

You girls are so bad for me!hehe  I just ordered one its brown and pink.  Item #21249754 Kindle Bag by Borsa Bella really cute.  I thought I'll use this until I reorder an Oberon.  If it doesn't work afterwards with the Oberon on I'm sure I'll find another use for it.  Octochick I hope you don't mind I put your name down as the referral - maybe you'll get a discount.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

ogie287 said:


> OK, I just emailed to see if I can change my order to the red Japanese fabric kindle bag (she has this one up on her site again). It'll save me $20 (two Kindle books, yay!). I love the fabrics!


She just emailed me and said no problem changing the order. Melissa is awesome!


----------



## Anne

ogie287 said:


> She just emailed me and said no problem changing the order. Melissa is awesome!


Melissa is awesome. I ordered the same bag as you did.


----------



## scrappergirl

This site may really cause me trouble my daughter is a big VB fan and likes the cloth bags these are really her style so I can just see when she's home from college spring break that I'll be in the poor house!


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> Even though she's changing the size, she says it will still ship out today. I do hope she got some sleep last night. I told her I wouldn't mind if the change took a little longer.


I told her that too. My Kindle will not even be here until next Thursday so I told her anytime later next week is fine. Haven't heard back so I guess it's shipping today. Told you guys she was busy sewing last night!! lol She's great!  Super cool that she changed her site so fast and is ready for the new use for her bags. They're lovely and I hope she sells alot of them. Great price too!


----------



## Anne

kari said:



> I told her that too. My Kindle will not even be here until next Thursday so I told her anytime later next week is fine. Haven't heard back so I guess it's shipping today. Told you guys she was busy sewing last night!! lol She's great!  Super cool that she changed her site so fast and is ready for the new use for her bags. They're lovely and I hope she sells alot of them. Great price too!


I just got an email from Melissa. She thinks she can still get out the ones for the 5 of us who ordered first last night. Melissa was happy that if for some reason she does not get them out today we will not be upset. I told her I was not getting my K2 till next week and there was no rush to get mine out today.


----------



## BurBunny

cheshirenc said:


> I got this one, but would have snapped up the red dot one in a snap if I saw it first


I have a feeling if you email her, she'll switch your order over.


----------



## Anne

BurBunny said:


> I have a feeling if you email her, she'll switch your order over.


If you email Melissa I think she will change your order. The red one is available again.


----------



## traceyreads

These are so cute! Love them and can't decide which one to get, but at least one of these will be mine.


----------



## kevin63

She's doing one of these for me.  I can't believe how fast she responded back to the emails.  She was able to find a masculine fabric, so I grabbed it.  What a great find!


----------



## Jannika

They are so pretty, now I will need a case to cover the case that covers the Kindle in my handbag.


----------



## Anne

kevin63 said:


> She's doing one of these for me. I can't believe how fast she responded back to the emails. She was able to find a masculine fabric, so I grabbed it. What a great find!


That is Great I am glad you were able to order one.


----------



## kari

kevin63 said:


> She's doing one of these for me. I can't believe how fast she responded back to the emails. She was able to find a masculine fabric, so I grabbed it. What a great find!


I saw yours on there -- that is a great fabric for a guy. Yay - I'm glad you could get one too!


----------



## Angela

I have to keep telling myself to NOT go the the website!! Just what I have seen here is awfully tempting!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

You guys are so dangerous!!!  I went back on the website and found a book bag that I couldn't live without    I even closed the site and reopened it thinking if I still really wanted it after reopening, then indeed, it needed to be mine!  

Sure enough, it became mine...it matches my wristlet which is awesome...might have to purchase all the accessory items to match  

I tried to go out and get the picture, but it isn't there anymore...oh well, it's the same fabric as the wristlet I posted earlier...can I get the matching shoes, belt, and hat?


----------



## kari

pawlaw said:


> Go to her main page and over on the right hand side near the bottom click on "# of sales" -- it will be there. It's under the heading "other items."


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Thanks Kari - Here t'is...drum roll please....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You all need help. Serious, serious help. (big grin)

And not help buying more accessories. There are plenty of enablers around here that are helping you spend cash.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I KNOW!  Is there an accessories 12 step program?


----------



## Panjo

I was looking at her Etsy shop and she went from selling 3-4 every few days to selling 19 yesterday!!! I love it. As an Etsy seller myself I thought I'd let you all know that after you get your bags don't forget to go back and leave feedback for her... it means a lot!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Panjo - What do you sell on Etsy?  I may have to go check it out!


----------



## Cowgirl

I have to stay off the accessories board....ugh...I ordered this today


----------



## Panjo

pawlaw said:


> Panjo - What do you sell on Etsy? I may have to go check it out!


 I sell SuperCapes for SuperKids! Custom superhero capes. I'm actually going to be closing shop here pretty soon, but I do so love Etsy! My shop is www.panjo.etsy.com


----------



## Panjo

Oh, and after reading this thread I'm perfecting my knit/felted Kindle case pattern and may have to start a new shop for those! LOL!


----------



## BurBunny

Just ordered my own bag.  Michelle's making a custom bag with just the red Japanese print - no dots.  She's absolutely fabulous!  This will go beautifully with either the red River Garden Oberon or the blue Hokusai Wave I think - the key is the wonderful Asian feel to it.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Panjo said:


> I sell SuperCapes for SuperKids! Custom superhero capes. I'm actually going to be closing shop here pretty soon, but I do so love Etsy! My shop is www.panjo.etsy.com


I'm totally going to check it out! I have a 5 year old here that would love to run around (and to the grocery store) with a supercape hanging from his cute little neck...[smiles just thinking about it]


----------



## jaspertyler

You guys got me!  I ordered one too


----------



## luvmy4brats

BurBunny said:


> Just ordered my own bag. Michelle's making a custom bag with just the red Japanese print - no dots. She's absolutely fabulous! This will go beautifully with either the red River Garden Oberon or the blue Hokusai Wave I think - the key is the wonderful Asian feel to it.


I decided today that I was going to ask her to make this exact same bag. I love the red print, but not so crazy about the dots.. Funny!


----------



## BurBunny

luvmy4brats said:


> I decided today that I was going to ask her to make this exact same bag. I love the red print, but not so crazy about the dots.. Funny!


I knew I liked your style. I came close to ordering the black and white floral you also chose.


----------



## Kind

Not my style, lol. But perhaps for my sister


----------



## Seamonkey

pawlaw said:


> Thanks Octochick for posting these really cute bags!!! I ordered this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it!  Also, I did mention in the notes that it was for the kindle 1 and 2 with an oberon cover and gave her the website to oberon, thinking maybe she might want to check dimensions...probably won't be a problem though if she is already going to make them bigger...these are really cute!


I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet (I'm guessing we have to place them somewhere like photobucket?) but it is similar to this one.. she's very nice, huh?


----------



## Seamonkey

Octochick, did you talk or email with Oberon about the Gingko?

I definitely did and maybe if a few more do.. Chishirenc, for instance, we can get that design.. I just think it is super gorgeous.


----------



## ricky

You are killing me!  Sign me up for that 12 step Accessories Program.....


----------



## cheshirenc

okay I changed mine since I don't know if I'm going to go with the avenue of trees or the purple roof of heaven. Here's the one I ordered now


----------



## Cuechick

Hey all, 
I know some of you that have ordered these still have your K1s and Oberon or M-edge covers. She has shipped many, so when you get yours, please let me know how it fits with those covers on. Since the K2 is just a bit longer, I think if it fits
the K1 with those covers, it would also fit the k2 with a cover. If there are any fit issues I am sure she will be will to make the proper adjustments.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got notice that my order shipped last night. I'm on the other side of the country and in a rural area, so it may take a bit to get here. I'm looking forward to getting it. I'm already pretty certain I'll be ordering at least 2 more (The red floral without dots and a purple one I saw this morning. My daughter really likes the black and white one I got, so we'll probably share...


----------



## Cuechick

vlapinta said:


> Do you think there is room for the Kindle 2 in an Oberon case, and the Mighty Bright light? I would love a pretty case to carry in my purse.
> 
> Vicki


It is hard to say, since Oberon has not designed the new K2 cases yet. It might depend on the width... I do not think the light would fit, these are kind of slim but then I am not sure how the might bright is folded down (do they fold down?). It might fit
in one of her cute small gadget bags though!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Seamonkey said:


> Ogie, yep, I'm right "around the corner" from you in FV.. really not far north of the east part of HB.


We're neighbors! I grew up in HB (near Edison HS). I worked in FV for a few years (near Brookhurst & Slater). I live almost at the end of the 55 near the back bay.

Hope you get your case soon. Too bad USPS has such sucky tracking information.

p.s. your kitty is so cute! Looks exactly like my cat (died two year ago  )


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

vlapinta said:


> Do you think there is room for the Kindle 2 in an Oberon case, and the Mighty Bright light? I would love a pretty case to carry in my purse.
> 
> Vicki


I was going to see if the case holds the usb cable, adapter and light. If not, I was going to see if she could make one that is wider has two compartments (one for the kindle and one for the kindle accessories). I can still use the original case as a wristlet for my cell phone, small wallet and other essentials.


----------



## Cuechick

I do think she might consider making a kind of travel case. On a daily basis, I know for me at least you do not need all the cables and charger. It holds a charger so well...I never carry that with me. However if you travel a lot, I could see that. I have to wonder how often you really need a light too? I have used my only a few times so far.

I have exchanged some more emails and she is anxious to hear the feedback on these cases. She is working on some other ideas and I think the feedback she gets on fit will be really helpful. I also suggested maybe a cover similar to the Patigonia , which is kind of a cool idea but really ugly.


----------



## kari

Octochick said:


> I do think she might consider making a kind of travel case. On a daily basis, I know for me at least you do not need all the cables and charger. It holds a charger so well...I never carry that with me. However if you travel a lot, I could see that. I have to wonder how often you really need a light too? I have used my only a few times so far.
> 
> I have exchanged some more emails and she is anxious to hear the feedback on these cases. She is working on some other ideas and I think the feedback she gets on fit will be really helpful. I also suggested maybe a cover similar to the Patigonia , which is kind of a cool idea but really ugly.


I think that's a great idea! But -- to really do them right, she might need to buy a Kindle!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

How about a book cover?  Someone on another thread was going to make her own fabric(?) cover for the Amazon cover.


----------



## Cuechick

kari said:


> I think that's a great idea! But -- to really do them right, she might need to buy a Kindle!


Yes, I agree and I told her that. She told me she does like to read but I think she is too busy sewing right now.  She said she is listening to The Outlander series on tape while she sews! 

Of course with the K2, she could use the voice thingy!


----------



## ak rain

k2 could not sound like Jaime  
sylvia


----------



## BurBunny

Octochick said:


> I also suggested maybe a cover similar to the Patigonia , which is kind of a cool idea but really ugly.


I'd love to see something like that. I had considered the Patagonia, but ruled it out for 1) looks and 2) not sure if it had any padding at all.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

lol I made something similiar to that.


----------



## Seamonkey

ogie287 said:


> We're neighbors! I grew up in HB (near Edison HS). I worked in FV for a few years (near Brookhurst & Slater). I live almost at the end of the 55 near the back bay.
> 
> Hope you get your case soon. Too bad USPS has such sucky tracking information.
> 
> p.s. your kitty is so cute! Looks exactly like my cat (died two year ago  )


I've lived in Santa Ana, Corona del Marr, Fullerton, Yorba Linda, Modjeska Canyon and Fountain Valley . I'm at Brookhurst and Ellis. Went to Newport Harbor HS, Orange Coast, Berkeley.

Definitely neighbors.. good to know there are other Kindles around.

My cat is 20 and I adore her. Sorry about yours. I love black kitties.. I felt bad seeing a picture of the Bushs black cat who died just before they left the White House.

My tracking says it was "accepted" up in Washington at the PO at 10:15am today, so.. if it went like First Class it would arrive Monday, but who know? Kindle won't arrive until Thursday, if then.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Seamonkey said:


> I've lived in Santa Ana, Corona del Marr, Fullerton, Yorba Linda, Modjeska Canyon and Fountain Valley . I'm at Brookhurst and Ellis. Went to Newport Harbor HS, Orange Coast, Berkeley.
> 
> Definitely neighbors.. good to know there are other Kindles around.
> 
> My cat is 20 and I adore her. Sorry about yours. I love black kitties.. I felt bad seeing a picture of the Bushs black cat who died just before they left the White House.
> 
> My tracking says it was "accepted" up in Washington at the PO at 10:15am today, so.. if it went like First Class it would arrive Monday, but who know? Kindle won't arrive until Thursday, if then.


Wow, 20! Mine made it to 14.

My hubby went to Newport Harbor (1987). I went to OCC then CSU Fullerton. I have friends who went to Cal (played football there too).

Hey, my tracking said the same thing, same time too. Monday would be nice. Next week will be like Christmas for many of us.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's Anne's:


It is here It is here and it is beautiful. I can fit my K1 in with the oberon case on it. And there is still room in the length. I think it is going to work with the K2 with a case on.  And the padding is perfect.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Anne said:


> It is here It is here and it is beautiful. I can fit my K1 in with the oberon case on it. And there is still room in the length. I think it is going to work with the K2 with a case on.  And the padding is perfect.


You got yours?! That's awesome! Can you post some pics?

Yay! I'm going to check the mailbox. I think I heard the mailman come by.


----------



## Anne

ogie287 said:


> You got yours?! That's awesome! Can you post some pics?
> 
> Yay! I'm going to check the mailbox. I think I heard the mailman come by.


Sorry I do not have anyway to post pics. Mine is the red one above with the white dots.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

That's the same one I ordered.  Love it!

Drats, it didn't come today.  It'll probably be Monday....


----------



## kari

Yay!  I got mine today too.  It's really lovely!  I can't test it out yet as my K2 will not be here until Thursday but it looks like just what I needed and it will be great if I want to use it for other things too.  Really well made and cute!


----------



## Anne

kari said:


> Yay! I got mine today too. It's really lovely! I can't test it out yet as my K2 will not be here until Thursday but it looks like just what I needed and it will be great if I want to use it for other things too. Really well made and cute!


Yay you got yours too.Kari I forgot want bag did you get?


----------



## kari

Anne said:


> Yay you got yours too.Kari I forgot want bag did you get?


I got this one - lavender!  I actually thought the interior would be dark brown, but it's black.


----------



## Anne

Cowgirl said:


> I have to stay off the accessories board....ugh...I ordered this today


kari I love the bag you ordered. This is the other bag I ordered. Melissa is so excited we love our bags. She was so happy with the feedback I left for her. She is a stay at home mom and runs this homebusiness from her home.


----------



## lynninva

I ordered this one on Wed night, as soon as I came across this thread:










I am glad I mentioned kindleboards - received an e-mail that she had modified the size to make sure it fits the Kindle. Hoping it comes Monday, but Kindle won't be here until Wed.

I was planning on using this bag for basic protection until my Oberon cover arrives. I selected one that should look nice with my Forest cover, just in case K2 & cover will fit inside it.

I think I may have to join the 12 step program for accessory addicts also....


----------



## kari

I like that one too Lynn - very pretty!  Yes, many of us on here need a 12 step program but it's fun, isn't it?!


----------



## Anne

I like the one you pick took Lynn. I think our K2 should fit in the bag with oberon Cover on it. My K1 fits in it with the oberson cover on it.


----------



## vlapinta

This question is for anyone who already received your case and have a Kindle 1 with an Oberon cover. Do you think a mighty bright light would fit in there also? If not, how much larger would this bag need to be for the light to be able to also fit? I want to be able to carry my Kindle 2 with my light .

Vicki


----------



## Britt

Ok, I caved! I bought this one:










Hey, I need something to protect my Kindle until I get my M-Edge in March


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They are a great idea but a bit too girly for my liking. Yes, I am a girl, but I am a tom boy. I am not a big fan of flowers and paisley. Ah well, I'll have to look else where. 

I wouldn't mind a padded case for backpacking, car camping, and traveling.


----------



## kevin63

ProfCrash said:


> They are a great idea but a bit too girly for my liking. Yes, I am a girl, but I am a tom boy. I am not a big fan of flowers and paisley. Ah well, I'll have to look else where.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a padded case for backpacking, car camping, and traveling.


I emailed her and asked if she had some masculine fabrics and she immediately emailed me back with some choices. I picked one out and ordered it. Should be here Monday. I'm sure if you email her and give her an idea of what your looking for, she'll find something you'll like. She was really great to work with and went out of her way to find something for me. There is nothing better than great Customer Service.


----------



## Tippy

[clicking heels together] I don't need any more Kindle accessories. . .I don't need any more Kindle accessories. . .I don't need any more Kinde accessories. . . BUT my daughter's purse is driving me nuts and those BorsaBella purses and gadet cases are soooo cute. . .

You guys are a bad influence!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

ooooooo, I am LOVING these bags.....

I am saving money
I am saving money
I am saving money

(But I am getting paid on Wedensday... )


----------



## Cuechick

I just got home and my new case was waiting! I am so happy! I think it is so well made and the fabric is beautiful and the size is perfect. I is slightly longer than my previous case that held my K1 and Oberon cover. I am certain it will fit my new Oberon Cover when it comes... Oh and I love the padded interior, the rich brown color and quilting or just perfect. Now I am even more excited for my K2 to arrive!!!!

As far as the question of fitting a light, I really do not know how the mighty bright folds up? I do not think it would... but she does make some other purses and a large gadget bag that might better option if you want to carry it as well. I really see this case like a computer sleeve, meant to be carried in a larger purse. So I would think you could put your light in another part of your purse?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Octochick said:


> I just got home and my new case was waiting! I am so happy! I think it is so well made and the fabric is beautiful and the size is perfect. I is slightly longer than my previous case that held my K1 and Oberon cover. I am certain it will fit my new Oberon Cover when it comes... Oh and I love the padded interior, the rich brown color and quilting or just perfect. Now I am even more excited for my K2 to arrive!!!!
> 
> As far as the question of fitting a light, I really do not know how the mighty bright folds up? I do not think it would... but she does make some other purses and a large gadget bag that might better option if you want to carry it as well. I really see this case like a computer sleeve, meant to be carried in a larger purse. So I would think you could put your light in another part of your purse?


OH you HAVE to take pictures!!! Where are the pictures?  You take such great pictures...pictures, please...


----------



## BurBunny

Got notification today that my sleeve is on its way!  I'm hopeful for Monday, but likely Tuesday, and Wednesday (aka Kindle Day) at the latest, I'm sure.  Can't wait!


----------



## Cuechick

pawlaw said:


> OH you HAVE to take pictures!!! Where are the pictures?  You take such great pictures...pictures, please...


I will take some to post when I get my K2 on Thursday... it really looks just like the picture she listed it with.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Octochick said:


> I will take some to post when I get my K2 on Thursday... it really looks just like the picture she listed it with.


You mean I have to wait?! I'm not very good at waiting...  Oh, okay, I guess I'll wait...  [trying to wait, trying to wait, trying to wait...running off and waiting...]


----------



## kari

Octochick said:


> I will take some to post when I get my K2 on Thursday... it really looks just like the picture she listed it with.


Mine is different from the picture. She used black for the inside and zipper instead of brown, and the strap is black instead of fabric. It looks great, just a little different from what I expected. I have to admit the lavender and brown is what caught my eye - I love those colors. But it's fine for what I'll use it for, and I'm sure she would replace it if I asked. She really has been very lovely to deal with - a class act who wants to make sure her customers are happy.


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine didn't arrive today, but I didn't expect that it would.  I told her there was no hurry since K2 won't be here until Wednesday.


----------



## Seamonkey

ogie287 said:


> Wow, 20! Mine made it to 14.
> 
> My hubby went to Newport Harbor (1987). I went to OCC then CSU Fullerton. I have friends who went to Cal (played football there too).
> 
> Hey, my tracking said the same thing, same time too. Monday would be nice. Next week will be like Christmas for many of us.


It will indeed!

My ex went to CSU Fullerton to finish up his BA and get his masters. We went <cough> a bit earler in the century than you did, but..

I'm really looking forward to getting my case. Melissa is exactly the sort of person I like to support. I have a friend I first met online who works from home/online a carries wonderful lines of baby items and great throws, blankets, hoodies, robes etc for adults and she's done some wonderful business with people on the board I mod at.. and she is like Melissa, really great customer service.

OK, have to wait at least two days for the case, but, hey, it is an interim goal between now and K2 day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Britt said:


> Ok, I caved! I bought this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I need something to protect my Kindle until I get my M-Edge in March


This one is CUTE!!!! I have yet to take a look at the website that sells this cases...too afraid to look. Seeing these alone makes me lust for another case of my own.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

This is the one that I want....I am going to call her tomorrow to give her my cc over the phone. PayPal messed me up BAD about 3 months ago and I no longer wish to use them...

(Thanks for the PM, Verena! As you see, I got the picture posted a-ok!)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

For IE: right click the image, click properties, and copy&paste address (URL), and put it between [img.]insertURL[/img.] subtract the periods in the brackets...I couldn't get the text to show without them


----------



## kevin63

I just got an email from Melissa stating that my case shipped today.  She is great to work with.  I haven't had this kind of customer service in a long time.  I've forgotten what is was like to get some really good customer service, how refreshing.


----------



## Cuechick

KindleKay said:


> This is the one that I want....I am going to call her tomorrow to give her my cc over the phone. PayPal messed me up BAD about 3 months ago and I no longer wish to use them...
> 
> (Thanks for the PM, Verena! As you see, I got the picture posted a-ok!)


I just saw that one, I love it. Very Pucci-ish!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Octochick said:


> I just got home and my new case was waiting! I am so happy! I think it is so well made and the fabric is beautiful and the size is perfect. I is slightly longer than my previous case that held my K1 and Oberon cover. I am certain it will fit my new Oberon Cover when it comes... Oh and I love the padded interior, the rich brown color and quilting or just perfect. Now I am even more excited for my K2 to arrive!!!!
> 
> As far as the question of fitting a light, I really do not know how the mighty bright folds up? I do not think it would... but she does make some other purses and a large gadget bag that might better option if you want to carry it as well. I really see this case like a computer sleeve, meant to be carried in a larger purse. So I would think you could put your light in another part of your purse?


I am happy to read your post! Glad to hear the bags are well made and you think it will fit the Kindle in Oberon cover. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## sixxmum

You all have me wanting one of these.  I don't even have a Kindle yet and I've already purchased an m-edge case, and am now stalking borsabella (must have green and black on it) and decalgirl.  Yikes!  DH says maybe I should buy some... you know.... books.


----------



## lynninva

sixxmum said:


> You all have me wanting one of these. I don't even have a Kindle yet and I've already purchased an m-edge case, and am now stalking borsabella (must have green and black on it) and decalgirl. Yikes! DH says maybe I should buy some... you know.... books.


I have been buying books along with accessories. My boss had given me a $50 Amazon GC for Christmas that I have already spent on books for my yet-to-arrive Kindle. And I have 'bought' many of the free books on Amazon's site.

In another board, the Kindle was described as a 'gateway drug'. I think I am going to take advantage of the Coinstar suggestion from another thread to support my habit.


----------



## kari

lynninva said:


> In another board, the Kindle was described as a 'gateway drug'. I think I am going to take advantage of the Coinstar suggestion from another thread to support my habit.


Oh me too!! I was so thrilled to read about that. No more hours of stuffing coins into paper rolls for me. I'm taking a sack of coins and dumping them into the machine for Amazon GCs! Yippeee!!!


----------



## durphy

I wasn't going to buy anything. But then all the talk about K2 shipping and I'm still waiting for my notice. So I need something to make me feel better. Right? I bought this one


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

That one is cute.  You gotta do something to keep your mind off of K2, might as well be shopping for K2....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

durphy said:


> I wasn't going to buy anything. But then all the talk about K2 shipping and I'm still waiting for my notice. So I need something to make me feel better. Right? I bought this one


Love it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh that one is cute! I really like it!


----------



## Anne

Linda it is cute I like that one too.


----------



## kari

I didn't see that one before - I really like it!


----------



## cheshirenc

Mine might make it here today or tomorrow by the latest.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

my two k2 cases and book bag came today and I'm very happy...they are lovely!


----------



## jaspertyler

I got mine today.  It is very nicely made and I like the cushion.  It is very cute.  I want one for my GPS


----------



## Cuechick

jaspertyler said:


> I got mine today. It is very nicely made and I like the cushion. It is very cute. I want one for my GPS


I saw a smaller "cosmetic" bag in her shop that might fit you GPS. Or I am sure she would make one that would!


----------



## kevin63

Mine came today too.  She did a really nice job on it.  It's well made.

I have to get used to it though,  it does look like a murse.  It's not quite as bad if I throw it around my neck, but if I put it on my shoulder, it's a murse, LOL. 

She did a great job on it though and got it out to me really fast.


----------



## Cuechick

Ha! That is pretty funny. Maybe a backpack or nice messenger bag is what you need to camouflage your _murse_.


----------



## cheshirenc

Mine came today.  It is so cute.  It does have a black strap instead of a strap out of the fabric.  I still have my avenue of trees cover I had ordered back in January and it fits inside and zips closed, there is also plenty of length room for a longer oberon.  Someone asked about the mighty bright fitting inside.  It does, there is a bit lump on one side of the bag, but it will fit and zip.

Please take in consideration this is without the K2 inside the oberon, but 1/3 inch should not make much of a difference.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got mine today and it's very nice. 

I tried mine with my daughter's K1 and M-Edge. It fits, but the strap on the M-Edge causes a lump. The Mighty bright fits, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## Cuechick

luvmy4brats said:


> I got mine today and it's very nice.
> 
> I tried mine with my daughter's K1 and M-Edge. It fits, but the strap on the M-Edge causes a lump. The Mighty bright fits, but I don't recommend it.


I am sure she would be willing to make a bigger bag or add a pocket (which would probably not cost too much more) if you have no other way of carrying your light with you.
Or you might want to check out these, I got one of these and it folds down to just 4 inches, very slim and would easily slip into this case. I fit it into a pocket in my purse meant for reading glasses. Oh and this one is only 5.99. You might want to get some extra batteries too, if you use yours a lot. I have not needed to replace mine yet but do not use it a lot.









http://www.amazon.com/2-LED-Slim-Light-Black/dp/B0010T5AZU/ref=pd_sim_dbs_e_3

And in searching for this link I saw some other smaller, portable book lights. Not sure why people think Mighty Brights are the only option?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh, I don't need it for the Mighty Bright. I just remembered someone else asking if it fit. I tested  I'm good at testing

I like it just the way it is.


----------



## Cuechick

Oh, I knew that... I was actually adding to your "review' for the other person who wanted that info.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Mine has been shipped, can't wait to get it. I got a nice email from Melissa and emailed back that she was getting rave reviews on KB.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Octochick said:


> *Melissa, (the designer) of Borsa Bella has modifed the size a bit making them about an inch wider! To assure a better fit.
> Here is a link to her Kindle Covers...
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5172147&section_id=5946184
> *


*

She says 10x7 now.

Isn't this much too large ? Just from the look of it ?
Or is she showing a bag she makes for other items ?










Kindle 2 dimensions are 8x5.3 
My M-Edge jacket adds maybe a half inch width
(and the final widths on K1 and K2 are similar)*


----------



## Cuechick

Oh my, how cute are these! I think she just added them... they are called the "Lets Do Lunch Bag"
This should easily fit your Kindle in a cover, a light and there are pockets inside. I am loving the middle one...!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

It is the same bag, I hope mine is larger so I can add my light.


----------



## Cuechick

artsandhistoryfan said:


> She says 10x7 now.
> 
> Isn't this much too large ? Just from the look of it ?
> Or is she showing a bag she makes for other items ?


I don't think so, you need some wiggle room. When I searched for a case for my K1, some looked like they would fit 
but I could not easily slide it in and out because the closure cuts just a tad off and the width becomes a factor. Sine the new K2 is longer and with covers yet to designed, I am confident with these that they are the right size.


----------



## kari

Octochick said:


> I don't think so, you need some wiggle room. When I searched for a case for my K1, some looked like they would fit
> but I could not easily slide it in and out because the closure cuts just a tad off and the width becomes a factor. Sine the new K2 is longer and with covers yet to designed, I am confident with these that they are the right size.


The way Melissa explained it to me is that the measurements are OUTSIDE dimensions, and when you allow for how much room the zipper takes up, the bag needs to be 10 x 7 for the opening to be big enough and have it not be a tight squeeze.


----------



## kevin63

I got mine today and the 10X7 doesn't seem to be that big.  It looks bigger in that picture hanging off that girls hip, but she must be really small.

Mine is really nice, but like I said earlier it's definitely a murse for me.  I'm still trying to get used to it.  i think without the straps it will be a really good cover for my cover.  I can't carry it over my shoulder at all.  It really looks like i'm trying to carry a purse  but it's all good.


----------



## vlapinta

Luvmy4brats thanks for testing it for me!  I ordered one and its on its way!

Vicki


----------



## BurBunny

Mine also arrived today and I really like it!  Nicely done, and just the right amount of extra protection for the Kindle without being horribly bulky.  Well made and finished.

From side to side at the zipper, without forcing the tape, is about 9 1/4".


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am sad  

I ordered mine and emailed her to call me and/or email me back with her phone number so that I can give her my credit card number to pay.  That was late Saturday night.

I haven't heard from her


----------



## Cuechick

KindleKay said:


> I am sad
> 
> I ordered mine and emailed her to call me and/or email me back with her phone number so that I can give her my credit card number to pay. That was late Saturday night.
> 
> I haven't heard from her


Just sent you a PM with her contact info. I am sure it was just an oversight, she has to be swamped!


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine arrived today.. it is the one in that picture hanging on the jeans belt loops but the background seems more brown than the black in the picture.  Still very nice, well made and finished, lined and seems quite big.. but all I have is my K1 in a minisuit case easel case which isn't big at all.  You could fit lots more in there.. 

Funny, my mail came a little bit earlier than some days and it was in the mail when I checked.  Then just a few minutes ago, USPS send an update email saying it was delivered.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

I got mine today too. I had ordered the small handbag then emailed to change my order to the kindle case, but she ended up sending me the handbag. It's about the same dimensions as the kindle case, but it also has a small pocket on the front. I'm going to see if this bag will work with the Kindle before I contact Melissa. If it works, I may just ask for a wristlet handle to go with it. It is very well made. I can't wait to try it out. Here's a pic:

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=13962368

Edited: I can't get the pic to show. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Anne

Cowgirl said:


> I have to stay off the accessories board....ugh...I ordered this today


This is the bag I ordered it came today. I love it.


----------



## Cowgirl

I received mine as well and it's made even better than I expected.  My K1 plus oberson cover fits in there very nicely.


----------



## rho

those are just too cute -- must not buy must not buy..... at least until after I get my Kindle 2 in....


----------



## zeferjen

Hi everyone - I've been lurking on the accessories board for a week now. I ordered this bag based on your recommendations and received it yesterday. I am impressed by how well made it is. I think the amount of padding is perfect to protect the Kindle but not too bulky, if you know what I mean. I got the red one with the dots and the colors are a bit muted, which I think is perfect.

Now I just need a Kindle to put in it! Going to go obsessively refresh my order status now


----------



## Jaderose

Anne said:


> This is the bag I ordered it came today. I love it.


I have this one and the mod circle masculine print that she made for Kevin? I'm having preggo brain this morning. THey are very well made! Love them. I'm going to see if she can make a messenger style bag for me that can hold my kindle and netbook.


----------



## cheshirenc

ogie287 said:


> I got mine today too. I had ordered the small handbag then emailed to change my order to the kindle case, but she ended up sending me the handbag. It's about the same dimensions as the kindle case, but it also has a small pocket on the front. I'm going to see if this bag will work with the Kindle before I contact Melissa. If it works, I may just ask for a wristlet handle to go with it. It is very well made. I can't wait to try it out. Here's a pic:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=13962368
> 
> Edited: I can't get the pic to show. What am I doing wrong?


I like this bag too, it should fit since it's a little larger than the wristlet bag. I looked on her site and can't find any of the style you purchased left.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

cheshirenc said:


> I like this bag too, it should fit since it's a little larger than the wristlet bag. I looked on her site and can't find any of the style you purchased left.


It was the only one on her site when I bought it. She could probably make one for you with the fabric of your choice. I will let you know how the kindle fits.


----------



## obsanesth

Hi, I ordered 4 of these and they arrived yesterday.  One is for my K1, one is for my K2 which should arrive tomorrow, and the other two will go to my sisters for their K1's.  My 10 month old K1 in it's Oberon Tree of life cover fits just fine with some room to spare.  It's well made and has a soft padding which is adequate enough for me.  I even managed to get the Mighty Bright light in there, its kind of lumpy looking but the zipper closes without a problem.


----------



## Cammie

I ordered one for my K1 with an Oberon case. Width-wise it's perfect. It's about 1 an 1/4 inches too long however (measuring by outside length). If you want a pouch that fits the K1 and an Oberon case more exactly, you may want to request that the length be shortened by approximately one inch. The case I received was well-made. I will note that the fabric of my case appeared more vibrant in the picture than it did in person (I got the purple/lilac colored one)....still, it's quite pretty.

I have a 7" netbook (http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Screen-Celeron-Processor-Preloaded/dp/B000ZLSXJO/ref=pd_bbs_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1235492956&sr=8-3). It fits perfectly in the case I received. So, I will be using case for my netbook and ordering a shortened one for my K1. It's all good!


----------



## Cuechick

Cammie said:


> I ordered one for my K1 with an Oberon case. Width-wise it's perfect. It's about 1 an 1/4 inches too long however (measuring by outside length). If you want a pouch that fits the K1 and an Oberon case more exactly, you may want to request that the length be shortened by approximately one inch. The case I received was well-made. I will note that the fabric of my case appeared more vibrant in the picture than it did in person (I got the purple/lilac colored one)....still, it's quite pretty.
> 
> I have a 7" netbook (http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Screen-Celeron-Processor-Preloaded/dp/B000ZLSXJO/ref=pd_bbs_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1235492956&sr=8-3). It fits perfectly in the case I received. So, I will be using case for my netbook and ordering a shortened one for my K1. It's all good!


Well she went off the measurements for the K2 on the Amazon product page... so that would make sense.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

KindleKay said:


> I am sad
> 
> I ordered mine and emailed her to call me and/or email me back with her phone number so that I can give her my credit card number to pay. That was late Saturday night.
> 
> I haven't heard from her


UPDATE!!! I had an email from Melissa and a PM from Octochick here, both with Melissa's phone number. I called her this morning from work and Melissa said that she shipped out my bag YESTERDAY morning. That is pretty trusting service since I called her TODAY with my credit card number.... THANKS MELISSA and THANKS OCTOCHICK for helping me out! I'll let ya'll know when I get my bag...


----------



## Kind

KindleKay said:


> That is pretty trusting service since I called her TODAY with my credit card number.... THANKS MELISSA and THANKS OCTOCHICK for helping me out! I'll let ya'll know when I get my bag...


Wow, very nice of her.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You know, I was wondering....with this case made for K2's slightly longer length: I am wondering if my K1 in it's pretty Oberon cover will fit along with my Mighty Brite Light?  I can't wait to get mine (maybe tomorrow?!) to check it out.... I will let you all know!


----------



## Britt

KindleKay said:


> You know, I was wondering....with this case made for K2's slightly longer length: I am wondering if my K1 in it's pretty Oberon cover will fit along with my Mighty Brite Light? I can't wait to get mine (maybe tomorrow?!) to check it out.... I will let you all know!


A few people have said the K1 in the Oberon cover fits nicely, and I remember reading one comment that said someone managed to stuff a Mighty Brite in there, too, although it made the case bulge a bit. Try it out!


----------



## radiantmeg

Those are adorable.  I'm going to need one when I get my kindle!!


----------



## Cuechick

My K2 is here and I took a pic with the case. I will take more when I get my Cole Haan Cover. I do think it is pretty roomy, and
if you prefer a tighter fit, her original wristlet will fit as well, even with a slim cover.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very nice Octochick, thanks for posting the photo. I am waiting on my K 2 and bag.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Octochick said:


> My K2 is here and I took a pic with the case. I will take more when I get my Cole Haan Cover. I do think it is pretty roomy, and if you prefer a tighter fit, her original wristlet will fit as well, even with a slim cover.


Octochick, that's a very nice picture of the Kindle 2. Great colors you got for everything, including the cover.


----------



## Cuechick

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Octochick, that's a very nice picture of the Kindle 2. Great colors you got for everything, including the cover.


Thanks, I posted more pics here.


----------



## luvmy4brats

After using my case (which I love). I think when I order another one (or 2) I'm going to ask her to make it/them about an inch shorter. The width is perfect, but I agree with some of the others, it's just a bit too long for my liking.


----------



## kari

Octochick said:


> My K2 is here and I took a pic with the case. I will take more when I get my Cole Haan Cover. I do think it is pretty roomy, and
> if you prefer a tighter fit, her original wristlet will fit as well, even with a slim cover.


Nice pic! I agree -- I said all along that the original case I ordered would fit just fine but she wanted to make them bigger. It is quite big for a Kindle without a cover. I don't have a cover to try it that way but that's not how I intended to use it. Oh well, it's all good.


----------



## Kirstin

My Borsa Bella order came in today. Gorgeous stuff!!

This one is for the K2










This is the bag I ordered










and this one is the same bag as the Kindle bag but I got it to use as a makeup bag


----------



## Britt

Octochick said:


> My K2 is here and I took a pic with the case. I will take more when I get my Cole Haan Cover. I do think it is pretty roomy, and
> if you prefer a tighter fit, her original wristlet will fit as well, even with a slim cover.


That book is on my to-read list! Let us know what you thought of it when you're done


----------



## Cuechick

luvmy4brats said:


> After using my case (which I love). I think when I order another one (or 2) I'm going to ask her to make it/them about an inch shorter. The width is perfect, but I agree with some of the others, it's just a bit too long for my liking.


I was just waiting to get my cover to really give her the feedback I think your probably right. So 9x7 would probably be ideal...?


----------



## Kirstin

Octochick said:


> I was just waiting to get my cover to really give her the feedback I think your probably right. So 9x7 would probably be ideal...?


I like the extra room. If you travel, there will be enough room to put the usb/charge cord in the case as well.


----------



## Cuechick

I just sent her an email suggesting two options, the original as the Larger Kindle and then a Snug Fit, for just the Kindle and a Cover. 

Has anyone tried the K2 in a Cover?

I am also suggesting a top zip option, like her gadget bags... I like this cause you can take it out of you purse more easily, without  having to take out the whole case...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I just tried mine with the amazon kindle case with the k2 inside, so it was the k2, then the amazon case, inside the borsabella kindle bag.  It fit just fine with a little extra room.  When I pulled a little on the zipper to get a measurement, it was about 1 inch longer at the zipper than the amazon case...there was more room once the case was inside the bag.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Octochick said:


> I was just waiting to get my cover to really give her the feedback I think your probably right. So 9x7 would probably be ideal...?


I think so. I'm using it with the Amazon cover right now and will be getting an Oberon. I expect the Oberon to be a bit bigger, but they're saying they're trying to streamline it a bit. I can't see it being a whole lot longer than the Amazon case. A bit thicker maybe, but I think there's enough wiggle room with the width that it shouldn't be an issue. 9X6 wouldn't have worked at all.

I like this one as a travel case. It will fit the USB/charger and possibly a light smaller than the Mighty Bright (it fits, but pretty lumpy)

A top zip option would be great!

I'd take pictures, but my batteries seem to be missing (darn kids)


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I posted these somewhere else and then realized, I probably should have posted them here...was someone wondering about the space in the kindle bag using a cover? i took a couple of pictures...forgive me if they are repeats...


----------



## Cuechick

Pawlaw, how do like the fit of kindle bag? I n the shot with your hand are you showing the space left over? Would you prefer it more snug?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I finally got mine ordered also. I ordered the red Asian looking one with the white dots and the beige/brown looking one with the pink vertical flowers across one end. Both of them use 2 different fabrics. I am technically challenged, read the post pic instructions but it is Friday, I am tired, impatient and it sounds so complicated to me.
> 
> I can't wait for someone to post when they receive, hoping the cover will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _are these the right ones? I don't think the 2nd one is...._


Received my bags today, love them! Very well made. Haven't received my K 2 yet but I know I will enjoy them and it will fit nicely.


----------



## Cuechick

Melissa really is amazing! She and I exchanged out a few emails about the sizing and she is sending me a 
few to test out and photograph for her. She already listed some smaller bags (9.25” x 6.25”) for those who just want 
to carry their Kindles without a cover. She is also going to do shorten the regular bag just a bit.

She is also going to try a top zip bag and I think I may suggest a bag with an outside pocket (which will probably cost a little more) but would hold accessories like a light or cable.

Can someone post a pick of what their might bright looks like folded down?
I do not see that on the product page...


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Here's my "kindle" bag that I bought from Melissa. It's actually one of her small handbags. I think the Kindle fits well in the bag plus there's a pocket that fits the usb cord very nicely.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I got my bag today as well and I really, REALLY like it!  It is such a great quality!  Melissa stitching and skill is very impressive!  Sookie loves her new coat to wear over her Oberon dress!!!  I will try to post some pics tomorrow...too tired to mess with the uploads tonight!


----------



## Cuechick

ogie287 said:


> Here's my "kindle" bag that I bought from Melissa. It's actually one of her small handbags. I think the Kindle fits well in the bag plus there's a pocket that fits the usb cord very nicely.


Not sure why your pics aren't working, are hosting them on another site?


----------



## kevin63

Octochick said:


> I just sent her an email suggesting two options, the original as the Larger Kindle and then a Snug Fit, for just the Kindle and a Cover.
> 
> Has anyone tried the K2 in a Cover?
> 
> I am also suggesting a top zip option, like her gadget bags... I like this cause you can take it out of you purse more easily, without having to take out the whole case...


I have the "murse". I have an Amazon cover. When I put it in the case she made for me, I didn't think it was too big. I thought the fit was good, I don't think you'd want it to fit tight. I was able to slide it in and out without any difficulty. I think (and who knows how the K2 Oberons are going to come out, but I still think it's going to be thicker than the Amazon cover) your going to want that space. There may have been that inch everyone is mentioning, but I didn't see it as a problem, and would think you'd want some room in it. Hope that helps. I have a mighty brite also. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow at the latest. I'll try tonight. I can't find my cord charger for my digital camara, so all I have right now is the cell phone camera, and that probably isn't the best picture. I'll try and see what happens.


----------



## kari

One thought I had was do we want room in the bag to store the power cord?  I definitely have room to put it, but I'm not happy with the way it sits in there - I'd prefer it stay on one end and it's not doing that. lol


----------



## kevin63

kevin63 said:


> I have the "murse". I have an Amazon cover. When I put it in the case she made for me, I didn't think it was too big. I thought the fit was good, I don't think you'd want it to fit tight. I was able to slide it in and out without any difficulty. I think (and who knows how the K2 Oberons are going to come out, but I still think it's going to be thicker than the Amazon cover) your going to want that space. There may have been that inch everyone is mentioning, but I didn't see it as a problem, and would think you'd want some room in it. Hope that helps. I have a mighty brite also. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow at the latest. I'll try tonight. I can't find my cord charger for my digital camara, so all I have right now is the cell phone camera, and that probably isn't the best picture. I'll try and see what happens.


ok here's my attempt to post the first one. it's just the case, if this works i'll post more with the kindle and case and the mighty brite in the case. it does cause a "bump" in the case with the mighty brite lite. there are other lites though so you can go that route also. so here it is.......










*EDIT NOTE: Obviously that didn't work. Don't know why the picture is not showing up.*


----------



## BurBunny

kari said:


> One thought I had was do we want room in the bag to store the power cord? I definitely have room to put it, but I'm not happy with the way it sits in there - I'd prefer it stay on one end and it's not doing that. lol


I was thinking about that. I wrapped mine back up in the paper sleeve it came in, but perhaps if there was a fabric pouch at the end, like some purses have for cell phones and similar? Since it would be just another piece of fabric, no biggie if you didn't want to use it, but would make it easy to keep the cord in there. I'd have liked that.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

It worked! I tried to use snapfish, but it didn't work so used photobucket.


----------



## Cuechick

Oh that does work really well! You could probably fit a light in that pocket! It also looks like you still have room to put the Kindle in a cover?


----------



## sixxmum

Ogie,
I like that!  Is that one of the small gadget bags?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Octochick said:


> Pawlaw, how do like the fit of kindle bag? I n the shot with your hand are you showing the space left over? Would you prefer it more snug?


Yes, the shot with my hand is showing the room left over in the kindle bag but I think the size is great the way it is (maybe just a TAD smaller would be good but not much for me)...it might be perfect for the k2 with oberon since they are just a bit more bulky...not sure...my k1 with oberon cover has a little room left over too...I enjoy the size...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

ogie287 said:


> It worked! I tried to use snapfish, but it didn't work so used photobucket.


Oooooohhh, I LOVE that!!! That works great! and is that a zipper on the pocket to keep the charger/light in? That's what I'm missing on the kindle bag...would love an accessory pocket on my accessory bag in my accessory book bag...hee, hee ;0)


----------



## Cuechick

pawlaw said:


> Oooooohhh, I LOVE that!!! That works great! and is that a zipper on the pocket to keep the charger/light in? That's what I'm missing on the kindle bag...would love an accessory pocket on my accessory bag in my accessory book bag...hee, hee ;0)


It looks like a bigger version of this bag:http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=21525185

The description says it is only a bit over 6 inches high, so that does not sound like it would work. I will have to ask her? Or
maybe Ogie and post the link?


----------



## vlapinta

I just wanted to say how much I love my Borsa Bella Kindle bag! It was wonderful working with Melissa. Her customer service is fantastic! I have noticed another person on Etsy making Kindle bags as well. It seems this person has lowered her prices over the last week to be more in line with Melissa's prices. That is fine. What troubles me is it almost seems by the description on these bags that it is implied the Borsa Bella bags uses inferior quilt padding.  In my opinion the Borsa Bag is well made and the quilting is perfect to protect my Kindle without being too bulky. 
Vicki


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

sixxmum said:


> Ogie,
> I like that! Is that one of the small gadget bags?


Actually, it's a small handbag. It's a new design, I think. That's the only one that she had on her site. I have emailed her to let her know that this bag would also work as a kindle bag. I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## kari

vlapinta said:


> I just wanted to say how much I love my Borsa Bella Kindle bag! It was wonderful working with Melissa. Her customer service is fantastic! I have noticed another person on Etsy making Kindle bags as well. It seems this person has lowered her prices over the last week to be more in line with Melissa's prices. That is fine. What troubles me is it almost seems by the description on these bags that it is implied the Borsa Bella bags uses inferior quilt padding. In my opinion the Borsa Bag is well made and the quilting is perfect to protect my Kindle without being too bulky.
> Vicki


Oh that is interesting. Last Saturday she "premiered" them with a price of $39.99 but they were on "special" for $29.99. Now a few days later, she has undercut Melissa's price and is selling them for $19.99.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Here's the link to the small handbag that I bought:

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=13962368

"NEW Small Handbag with EXTRA ZIPPER POCKET in front" is the description of the bag. It was $40, but I'll pay the extra cost for a little more room.


----------



## Cuechick

kari said:


> Oh that is interesting. Last Saturday she "premiered" them with a price of $39.99 but they were on "special" for $29.99. Now a few days later, she has undercut Melissa's price and is selling them for $19.99.


Yeah it is defiantly some cut throat stuff going on. Melissa also made a note that she had to add this to her description as a result:

_I MAKE 'EM BETTER, handmade one at a time by me! The original fabric Kindle Bag by BORSA BELLA contains 2 BREATHABLE padded layers. I use a high quality fleece and a layer of quilted fabric to insure extra protection for your Kindle. Don't be fooled by other Kindle Bag imitators. The Original Kindle Bag by BORSA BELLA was designed and developed by other Kindle users._


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Octochick said:


> Yeah it is defiantly some cut throat stuff going on. Melissa also made a note that she had to add this to her description as a result:
> 
> _I MAKE 'EM BETTER, handmade one at a time by me! The original fabric Kindle Bag by BORSA BELLA contains 2 BREATHABLE padded layers. I use a high quality fleece and a layer of quilted fabric to insure extra protection for your Kindle. Don't be fooled by other Kindle Bag imitators. The Original Kindle Bag by BORSA BELLA was designed and developed by other Kindle users._


Got get 'em, Melissa!

I hope everyone left feedback for Melissa.


----------



## kari

She talks about it on her blog. I know it's frustrating. http://www.borsabella.com/


----------



## Lizzarddance

ogie287 said:


> It worked! I tried to use snapfish, but it didn't work so used photobucket.


Lordy you gals are making me crazy!! I just saw these pics and I love that bag!!! I got the regular Kindle wristlet and I love it!!! I have the K1 and it fits great with enough room for my reading glasses. I may have to consider the handbag since it has the extra pocket and then I could carry my reading light.


----------



## cheshirenc

I hope she puts up more of the handbags too, I would love to have that for the cord.


----------



## Cuechick

You can just email and request it, she will make it for you! Pick out the fabrics you want, as long as she has them she will do it. 

Also, I highly reccomend this light...
which folds down flat to just 4 inches long... and now is just 4.99!










http://www.amazon.com/1-LED-Book-Light-Silver/dp/B0010T3A16/ref=pd_sim_k_2


----------



## durphy

My case came and I love it! Thanks for sharing this great company.


----------



## cheshirenc

Octochick said:


> You can just email and request it, she will make it for you! Pick out the fabrics you want, as long as she has them she will do it.
> 
> Also, I highly reccomend this light...
> which folds down flat to just 4 inches long... and now is just 4.99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/1-LED-Book-Light-Silver/dp/B0010T3A16/ref=pd_sim_k_2


does it clip to the kindle or cover, and if so can you post a photo?


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

ogie287 said:


> It worked! I tried to use snapfish, but it didn't work so used photobucket.


I got an email back from Melissa. She is making a prototype of this bag for kindle as we speak. I'm so excited to see it!


----------



## Britt

Octochick said:


> You can just email and request it, she will make it for you! Pick out the fabrics you want, as long as she has them she will do it.
> 
> Also, I highly reccomend this light...
> which folds down flat to just 4 inches long... and now is just 4.99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/1-LED-Book-Light-Silver/dp/B0010T3A16/ref=pd_sim_k_2


I've had that light for a while, and I love it. Haven't used it with the Kindle yet, though, since I don't have a cover to clip it to.


----------



## kevin63

Britt said:


> I've had that light for a while, and I love it. Haven't used it with the Kindle yet, though, since I don't have a cover to clip it to.


The amazon cover is thin enough that a light like this slips right on.


----------



## Seamonkey

This is upsetting to have someone being so negative when Melissa came up with the idea and has been SO responsive and flexible.

Here is the other spiel.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_1&listing_id=21578294&ga_search_query=Kindle&ga_search_type=tag_title

I certainly did give Melissa great feedback!


----------



## Seamonkey

That cute light comes in black and also BLUEBERRY!  I must have that blueberry one.

Thanks!


----------



## kari

Seamonkey said:


> This is upsetting to have someone being so negative when Melissa came up with the idea and has been SO responsive and flexible.
> 
> Here is the other spiel.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_1&listing_id=21578294&ga_search_query=Kindle&ga_search_type=tag_title
> 
> I certainly did give Melissa great feedback!


By last night, the other lady had already gone back on up her prices. So odd.


----------



## Lizzarddance

Seamonkey said:


> This is upsetting to have someone being so negative when Melissa came up with the idea and has been SO responsive and flexible.
> 
> Here is the other spiel.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_1&listing_id=21578294&ga_search_query=Kindle&ga_search_type=tag_title
> 
> I certainly did give Melissa great feedback!


I saw the other vendor's bags and what sold me on the Borsa Bella was that it's machine washable. I'll be handling this case alot and I like the idea that I can just pop it in the washing machine instead of having it dry cleaned.


----------



## Shizu

Lizzarddance said:


> I saw the other vendor's bags and what sold me on the Borsa Bella was that it's machine washable. I'll be handling this case alot and I like the idea that I can just pop it in the washing machine instead of having it dry cleaned.


Even though it is washable, it might shrink or get damaged if you are not careful so I asked Melissa if the bag will shrink if I washed it. This is her reply.

Shizu,
When you wash it use mild detergent (helps preserve the colors) cold water (keeps it from shrinking and helps keep colors) and a gentel cycle. DO NOT DRY...this will shrink it and hurt color fastness. I doubt it would shrink, but to be safe, just don't dry it. Since it is 100% cotton, you will need to run a hot iron over it to get the wrinkles out. You should be fine if you follow these guidelines.

Melissa


----------



## Cuechick

I just got my Cole Haan cover (the soft carmel brown) and I think the 10x7 case is the perfect fit! The  opening is actually 
a bit smaller, so if it were any smaller it might be tough to get it in to the case. I also think the Oberons will be a little bulkier leaving it this size I think is the best way for her to go. She is sending me some variations she did. I will check them out. One is a top zip, which I think then will work a bit smaller...

Oh and the Cole Hann is really beautiful, the inside is like butter! I love it.


----------



## Britt

Got mine today!










I love it, but I'm not gonna lie, if this one had been up last week I would have bought it instead.


----------



## Cuechick

Britt said:


> I love it, but I'm not gonna lie, if this one had been up last week I would have bought it instead.


I just saw that one too, it is very cute...add it your heart list and maybe in a few months get it? Or she might do an exchange if you pay the shipping?


----------



## Britt

Octochick said:


> I just saw that one too, it is very cute...add it your heart list and maybe in a few months get it? Or she might do an exchange if you pay the shipping?


Good idea... my mom just got a K2, so I'll see if she wants this one first but if not I'll email Melissa and see if I can exchange.


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, since it's all this place's fault I bought it..... 

Just wanted to add that I received my bag from BorsaBella today, and I am extremely pleased.  It's excellently made, arrived here less than 48 hours after I'd ordered it (well, to be fair she's only about 90 minutes away LOL), and her level of communication is very professional.  Definitely one of the most impressive experiences I've had ordering from a small online vendor.

The 10x7 size is almost certainly the perfect one; any smaller and I think it would be hard to fit with a cover.  My poor nekkid K2 fits just fine with room to spare at the moment, but I expect that to change once the cover arrives.  At that point, the bag size should be just right.

And yes, I left similar feedback on etsy for her.  She very much deserves it!  If you're on the fence about buying, don't be.  This was my first purchase through etsy, and I'm really floored at the quality of what she's putting out there.  

Now if only my Oberon were here....


----------



## scrappergirl

How long has it taken most of you to receive your new bags?  I ordered last week and it shows it went out on the 20th and I still haven't received it.  The tracking note hasn't changed either.  I was getting concerned it was lost of sitting somewhere.  I'm in Texas.


----------



## Britt

I'm in MO. She mailed mine on Monday and I got it Friday.


----------



## Cuechick

It only took a couple days for mine. I would check with your post office, if you do not get it by Monday...! If it does not show delivered it is probably okay, just taking it's time


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine came very quickly but I'm straight south of her (quite a long way) but I'm near a major USPS distribution center and LAX is another, so things tend to arrive quickly.

Still I would think it would have reached you by now, but maybe on Monday?


----------



## dablab

I live in PA and recieved mine 2 days after she sent it.  I was very impressed.  

Dot


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I live in Alabama and received mine in 4 days.


----------



## Cowgirl

I live in Arizona and it only took 4 days.


----------



## cheshirenc

I'm in NC.  I ordered it on a Thursday am, changed the pattern on the next morning and received it the following Monday.


----------



## scrappergirl

I'll give it until tomorrow and then I'll start following up on it.  I'm off tomorrow so I should be here of course never know when the mail may run.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## scrappergirl

I got my case today, its so nice rally love the colors looks great.  I sure hope my oberon fits in it whenever it gets here.  She did a really good job on these they are really nice.  I'll have to hid it from my daughter when she comes home from college or she'll swip it from me for something I'm sure.


----------



## Cuechick

scrappergirl said:


> I got my case today, its so nice rally love the colors looks great. I sure hope my oberon fits in it whenever it gets here. She did a really good job on these they are really nice. I'll have to hid it from my daughter when she comes home from college or she'll swip it from me for something I'm sure.


Did you get the 10x7 case? The "Kindle Bag"? If so, I am sure it will fit. Some have tried it with their Oberon 1 cases and had not problem and the new ones should be a bit thinner...


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

I got my mighty bright yesterday, and it fits perfectly in the front pocket of my small handbag along with the usb cable.  Now, I'm waiting for the Amazon cover to get here to see how that fits.  I've also got an M-edge platform cover on order.  I think they will all fit nicely.  I'll take pics soon.

The kindle went with me on a road trip to San Diego this weekend.  The case (small handbag) was perfect!


----------



## VictoriaP

scrappergirl said:


> I'll have to hide it from my daughter when she comes home from college or she'll swip it from me for something I'm sure.


LOL--I actually have taken to wearing mine around the house on my belt loops even when I'm not carrying the K2. It makes a fantastic extra large pocket for carrying around the cordless phone & anything else when I need my hands free. And when it's empty, you hardly notice it's on.


----------



## Seamonkey

I actually can fit, in my BorsaBella kindle bag.. 

Naked K2
K1 in minisuit case.

So, hopefully the M Edge platform with K2 will also fit.


----------



## gwen10

Ok, add me to the list of Melissa's fans! I just ordered the case below from her with the following modifications:

Top zipper
No strap/d-rings (I wouldn't ever use it, just slip this in my purse when going out)

I know this is going to be perfect for my K2 w/Amazon cover!










If I love it as much as I think I am going to, I may order her Let's do Lunch bag in the same fabric!


----------



## lindnet

gwen10 said:


> Ok, add me to the list of Melissa's fans! I just ordered the case below from her with the following modifications:
> 
> Top zipper
> No strap/d-rings (I wouldn't ever use it, just slip this in my purse when going out)
> 
> I know this is going to be perfect for my K2 w/Amazon cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I love it as much as I think I am going to, I may order her Let's do Lunch bag in the same fabric!


Oh, I like your modifications! I might have to copy you, so I have something to protect the Oberon cover in my purse.


----------



## Cuechick

I also like the no strap thing, so she made a removable one for mine also with out the extra ring. I think
she does that for most of these but not sure. Some people want to the option to add a shoulder strap. What is so
great, is she is basically making to order, so you really can get it the way you want!


----------



## gwen10

Octochick said:


> I also like the no strap thing, so she made a removable one for mine also with out the extra ring. I think
> she does that for most of these but not sure. Some people want to the option to add a shoulder strap. What is so
> great, is she is basically making to order, so you really can get it the way you want!


This is what she is ending up doing for me, too. So I'll have a detachable strap just in case. I predict this will be just my first purchase from Melissa!


----------



## gwen10

Just to clarify, Melissa isn't doing the larger (10x7) Kindle cases with the top zip just yet.  She is working on it, though, and will notify us as soon as she has a sample ready.  I suggested she use a 9-10" zipper so the zipper opens the sides just a bit, like the quilted Belkin case I bought.  She is so nice and really great about answering questions.  I have a feeling I will be a frequent customer!


----------



## Cuechick

Yes. I think she is sending me that one to test, she wants to make sure that  it fits right.


----------



## Simplemines

I'm really confused by this. Which bag fits what? Is it possible to get a case that fits a K1 with an Oberon cover, and will also fit a K2 with an Oberon cover (when I upgrade)?

I'd appreciate any insight!


----------



## Cuechick

YES, let me try to clear it up! Her current Kindle "Bags" with the regular long side zip, are 10x7 and fit the Kindle with a cover (pic below). I have the Cole Haan, but others have tested it with their K1s and Oberons and it fits, with room to spare. So I am confident that it will also fit the Oberons and M-edge... we tried a slightly smaller version but it was difficult to get the K _in_ Cover into it, I am sure the Oberons will be bulkier so I suggested she was best off sticking to this size.










Gwen was talking about this same case with a top zip, which she has made and tested as a sleeve only.










She is trying this same style above in the 10x7 size, she just wants to make sure of the fit and is sending me a sample. We learned from other experiments, you really have to try it out to make sure the opening is big enough etc... I think I will 
be getting this any day now. I will post the results and pics as soon as I get it. Let me know if that helps!


----------



## Britt

Got my new one today! That was fast... she only just shipped it Monday!










Love it. Mom will inherit the first one I bought


----------



## gwen10

Octochick said:


> Gwen was talking about this same case with a top zip, which she has made and tested as a sleeve only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is trying this same style above in the 10x7 size, she just wants to make sure of the fit and is sending me a sample. We learned from other experiments, you really have to try it out to make sure the opening is big enough etc... I think I will
> be getting this any day now. I will post the results and pics as soon as I get it. Let me know if that helps!


Octochick - I would really like to see her lengthen the top zipper so it extends down the sides about an inch or so. I think a 10" zipper would work. I know she is the professional here and I am sure I will love whatever her end product is, just providing some feedback. Think the zipper extension would make it so much easier to take the Kindle in and out when it is already in a cover. I like the extra zipper length on my quilted Belkin quilted cover from Target. Can't wait to buy from Borsa Bella! I love her fabrics.


----------



## Cuechick

Hi Gwen,
I actually have tried fitting my kindle with the cover on into this case, it did go in, it was more the length that was the problem. Also, it is slimmer than 10x7, the sleeves are 9x6 so I do not think it will be a problem. I will keep your idea in mind thought and discuss it with her.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Forgive me....I have been following this thread since it's beginning but am too tired (lazy) to go back to check on the answer to this question:

Will the Kindle Borsa Bella bag hold an MEdge cover with K1?

I just got a deal on a K1 MEdge and light and am looking forward to some options from my Tree of Life Oberon.  My Oberon fits in my BorsaBella bag beautifully but I know that the MEdge is slightly wider (I think?)  Can anyone out there answer just so I know?

(Shoot, if it won't fit I guess that I will have to order a slightly larger bag...*twist my arm*)


----------



## shima

I ordered this one: 









My BA and MA are in Japan studies, so I loved that she had lots of Japan themes to choose from 

My Kindle 2 just arrived today, but my M-Edge prodigy jacket is backordered, so I figured this would be good to get so it would have some protection until the jacket comes.. and I can still use it after the jacket comes and it won't be a waste of money! Can't wait, the bag looks very pretty from the photo


----------



## VictoriaP

Shima--I have that exact bag, and it's beautiful in person, I think you'll be very happy!


----------



## starryskyz

Octochick said:


> YES, let me try to clear it up! Her current Kindle "Bags" with the regular long side zip, are 10x7 and fit the Kindle with a cover (pic below). I have the Cole Haan, but others have tested it with their K1s and Oberons and it fits, with room to spare. So I am confident that it will also fit the Oberons and M-edge... we tried a slightly smaller version but it was difficult to get the K _in_ Cover into it, I am sure the Oberons will be bulkier so I suggested she was best off sticking to this size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen was talking about this same case with a top zip, which she has made and tested as a sleeve only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is trying this same style above in the 10x7 size, she just wants to make sure of the fit and is sending me a sample. We learned from other experiments, you really have to try it out to make sure the opening is big enough etc... I think I will
> be getting this any day now. I will post the results and pics as soon as I get it. Let me know if that helps!


Since the oberon K2 cover is the same width with the oberon K1 cover, I'm hoping that the 10x7 kindle bags fit...it seems from some of the posts here that it looks a little snug...but good to hear that somebody tested this with the K1 oberon covers?


----------



## Cuechick

starryskyz said:


> Since the oberon K2 cover is the same width with the oberon K1 cover, I'm hoping that the 10x7 kindle bags fit...it seems from some of the posts here that it looks a little snug...but good to hear that somebody tested this with the K1 oberon covers?


Here is a post where it shows the K2 Oberon fits easily. Yay!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5249.0.html


----------



## Anne

Octochick said:


> Here is a post where it shows the K2 Oberon fits easily. Yay!
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5249.0.html


I am glad the K2 Oberon cover fits the Borsa Bella bags  I think one of the problems with the M-edge is that the spine is wider so you can fit the light. I wish they would make a cover that was made to use without the light.


----------



## shima

VictoriaP said:


> Shima--I have that exact bag, and it's beautiful in person, I think you'll be very happy!


Awesome! I can't wait to get it. I wasn't originally planning to get a bag for my Kindle, but since my M-Edge case isn't coming for a while, and I may have to fly before the m-edge comes... it will be great to have a stylish bag to safeguard it from the dangerous items in my purse. Plus I love that I'll be able to still use it with a case!


----------



## Cuechick

Anne said:


> I am glad the K2 Oberon cover fits the Borsa Bella bags  I think one of the problems with the M-edge is that the spine is wider so you can fit the light. I wish they would make a cover that was made to use without the light.


I agree Ann. I very rarely use a light and have a very compact one for that rare occasion. They are very pretty colors, it really surprises me that this is not an optional feature.


----------



## Anne

Octochick said:


> I agree Ann. I very rarely use a light and have a very compact one for that rare occasion. They are very pretty colors, it really surprises me that this is not an optional feature.


I also have a compact light I carry with me to use when I need it. I love the colors and was thinking of ordering another one. I am not sure I will now unless they made one you can use without the light.


----------



## amanda924

ogie287 said:


> I got an email back from Melissa. She is making a prototype of this bag for kindle as we speak. I'm so excited to see it!


I wonder if the K2 in the amazon cover would fit this? I would love to have this one with the extra pocket!


----------



## scrappergirl

I love my Borsa Bella Kindle 2 bag.  I just ordered her Large Gadget bag and the strap, not really sure what I'm going to use it for maybe my Ipod Touch, I just love the way the bags look and are made so got another one...


----------



## cheshirenc

My oberon k2 cover arrived yesterday. The bella bag fits with the oberon. At first it was snug in the center where the pewter button takes up a tad more room. It still zipped, just tight in that section.

I was thinking when I ordered another I would suggest 1/2" wider on each side b/c of the button. Today it fits fine, I'm assuming the fabric stretched to accommodate, it is no longer snug in the center.


----------



## Cuechick

Those look _*gorgeous*_ together!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

That is a pretty combo. Enjoy!


----------

